# [GPU-Z] Fan speed (RPM) jumps



## luigimita (Feb 23, 2010)

I wanted to report a possible bug in GPU-Z

With the PowerColor 5850 PCS + reading speed of the fan suffers abnormal and continue changes from 900 to 2000 RPM, despite the percentage speed remain stable.

I use Catalyst 10.2 and gpu-z 0.3.9

Best Regards


----------



## robal (Feb 24, 2010)

Hi,

It may not be GPU-Z issue.

Sometimes fans give noisy RPM output signal (especially at low voltage / speed) and that makes the fan controller think that speed is very high.

I've seen this behaviour on almost any CPU / GPU solution by Arctic Cooling...
The fan is rotating at 500RPM and every now and then it reports 2000, 5000, or even more.

Just ignore it.

Cheers,


----------

